# Picture of the 721 / Question about 501



## nicepants (Apr 12, 2002)

Found a picture of what the 721 is (supposedly) going to look like. I haven't seen it posted here, but then again I haven't read every single post so sorry if this is old news.

http://www.beststuff.com/images/articles/032102a.jpg

Also I was wondering something about the 501. Is it possible to switch the hard drive? I'm thinking what if you just used one that was an identical size, then mirrored everything over so that it was formatted/partitioned correctly. Would you then be able to swap back & forth/maybe trade HDs with someone?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Some have put larger drives in. I guess you could do what youa re suggesting.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

To date, there is not a single confirmed report of a successful HD upgrade to a 501. NOT ONE.

A poster on the dbsforums claimed to have upgraded a new, unsubbed 501 by swapping in a 80 gig drive before the initial software download, but without any evidence to back up the post and no successful attempts by anyone else, the original claim just isn't credible.


----------



## jblight (Mar 31, 2002)

Honestly, E* is so scared of pirating, I think they put more effort into marrying components and such that I don't think it would work but if you try it, let me know.
It would be nice to keep some of the old South Parks I have on my drive.
I think that guy saying he made a 508 out of upgrading his drive before touching the data stream is full of crap. There's only 1 or 2 508's in the general population- why would they spool an 80 gig software configuration?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I apoplogize. I thought I had heard that upgrades to 501s were possible. Apparently I was mistaken.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Wrong Forum. Claude Greenier at DBSForum successfully upgraded ONE unit. He did by inserting a brand new 80 GB drive into a VIRGIN 501, powered it on and it worked. He has not been able to duplicate this, though, maybe it was a fluke.

OOPS! I should read the entire posts above before responding, sorry.


----------

